# Dog has weird obsession with my panties.



## Catdancer

I am a little embarrassed writing this, but I cannot be the only person with this issue. I am the only female in the house. I have a hubs and young son, and a stepdaughter who is 12, but she only comes over on occasion and the dog doesn't bother her. 

First off, the dog is my velcro dog. He has bonded with me the strongest, so when I'm home, he's with me. Even when I use the bathroom. He licks my panties. ALOT. You know the drill, pull pants down, pee, pull pants up, go on. As soon as I pull my pants down, he jumps up and starts licking. All over my panties. I am constantly having to change underwear. And yes, I have shut him out of the bathroom. It's not as easy as you'd imagine. I am the mom of a 3-year-old. And he is also a "velcro kid" lol, He goes everywhere with me too, even to the bathroom. So, it's usually me, my son, the dog, and one or two cats, when I try to pee. Amongst the chaos, the dog gets my underwear and if I forget and pull them up....ugh...they are soaked with dog slobber. Now THAT is gross!! Does anyone else have weird dog behavior?? Is it because I'm a woman? Because he isn't neutered yet? Just because??

Edit to add: I do shower at least once a day and I am clean. Just for any of you thinking that I may not bathe for months at a time and he may be trying to "help" me smell better.


----------



## Miss Bugs

Lol no you're not the only one! I have to bat Gem away from my panties when I pee, and I have to keep my panties all sealed in a bag up high on a shelf clean or not(till they are washed obviously) because Gem will get to them any other way and chew out the crotch part, its not just me, its any ladies panties. I had a friend who had to do the same thing, because if there was any possible way for her dog to get at her panties they would be licked and then chewed out at the crotch. I have no idea why it has nothing to do with dogs' gender, as both Gem and my friend's dogs are/were spayed females, and I have 7 other dogs, non of the others do this, only Gem, same with my friend, she had 3 other dogs and only the one did this.


----------



## AgentP

I would likely leash my dog away from me in the bathroom when I go, or even place him in the tub for the minute it takes me if he is small enough. Or take a water bottle and spray him, or take a few treats and throw them to the farthest corner to distract.


----------



## sassafras

I would just crate him when I peed. Or pop him out into the yard for a sec.


----------



## melundie

I'm sure either dog would do this if I let them. If it's that hard to shut the dog or your kid out while you pee (obviously you wouldn't want them both running around while you're otherwise occupied), I'd put your kid in their crib and the dog in their crate while you pee for 2 minutes.


----------



## PackMomma

I don't have this particular problem, but my Shiba is a panty fan as well but he's sneaky about it. He will very quitely pull my panties out of the dirty laundry basket at night time, or when we're not home, and chew the crotch right out of them, then try to hide the evidence. This also only ever happens around 'that time of the month' fairly strange. I noticed he's stopped doing it recently though, but from the time I got him until about 6 months ago I was losing at least one pair of underwear each month.


----------



## Catdancer

PackMomma said:


> I don't have this particular problem, but my Shiba is a panty fan as well but he's sneaky about it. He will very quitely pull my panties out of the dirty laundry basket at night time, or when we're not home, and chew the crotch right out of them, then try to hide the evidence. This also only ever happens around 'that time of the month' fairly strange. I noticed he's stopped doing it recently though, but from the time I got him until about 6 months ago I was losing at least one pair of underwear each month.



You know, you're right. I didnt think about it until you mentioned it. Dexter is more "aggressive" in wanting to get to my panties during "that time" of the month. This may sound crazy, but are they interested in the blood? Is it the smell of blood, maybe?


----------



## PackMomma

Catdancer said:


> You know, you're right. I didnt think about it until you mentioned it. Dexter is more "aggressive" in wanting to get to my panties during "that time" of the month. This may sound crazy, but are they interested in the blood? Is it the smell of blood, maybe?


To be honest, I don't believe its the blood, I think it may be an increase of hormones/discharge and smell around that time of the month. Cash has gone for the underwear big time about 2 days before or 2 days after, sometimes during but it was too sporadic for me to believe its because of the blood. Only if there's a discharge is when he's particuarily interested in them. Sounds gross, but it must be an instinct thing. My other male dog, does the sniffing of the panties when I pee, or if im changing, but never licks or eats them like the Shiba does. Cash is also a former breeding dog though, and very much knows what the smell of a lady cycling means lol. Tee hee


----------



## Amaryllis

Kabota's a perv, too. If I leave my underwear anywhere he can reach it, I end up with crotchless underwear. He also goes after my husband's boxers.


----------



## Catdancer

I'm a new dog owner, so I've been thinking that my dog is a weird/pervy puppy. I've had cats for 30 years and they've never had a problem with my underwear, so WTF, you know?

At least I know I'm not alone. Women with pervy dogs unite!


----------



## JulieK1967

I had a Shih Tzu who was OBSESSED with my knickers, LOL. Yes, it's pretty gross so I had to improve my dunk shot with the hamper. Fortunately, Molly isn't at all interested in panties. Socks are her thing.


----------



## NozOnyCalAur

When I was kid our Chow would eat my brother's underwear. We eventually had to bungee cord the hamper lid down to keep her out of the dirty clothes. As for when I go potty, I hook the dog to the leash and hook her leash to a door knob, she now lays on the bathroom floor and watches me go. The cats watch me go too. One jumps up on the hamper and meows at me. She knows I'm a captive audience in there.


----------



## Hitchington

PackMomma said:


> I don't have this particular problem, but my Shiba is a panty fan as well but he's sneaky about it. He will very quitely pull my panties out of the dirty laundry basket at night time, or when we're not home, and chew the crotch right out of them, then try to hide the evidence. This also only ever happens around 'that time of the month' fairly strange. I noticed he's stopped doing it recently though, but from the time I got him until about 6 months ago I was losing at least one pair of underwear each month.


Hitch does the same thing, he sneaks them out of the laundry and chews the crotch out of them, but he does not try to hide the evidence and it's not only around that time of the month...


----------



## meepitsmeagan

Harlow used to do this when she was younger... Freaked me out. Anytime I would go to the bathroom, or when I would go to bed (even with shorts on she would try to get to them!). Between squirting her with water and her getting older, she quit and doesn't do it anymore... Thank doG. However, it was gross while it lasted.


----------



## Greatdanepuppy1217

Catdancer said:


> I am a little embarassed writing this, but I cannot be the only person with this issue. I am the only female in the house. I have a hubs and young son, and a step daughter who is 12, but she only comes over on occasion and the dog doesnt bother her.
> 
> First off, the dog is my velco dog. He has bonded with me the strongest, so when I'm home, he's with me. Even when I use the bathroom. He licks my panties. ALOT. You know the drill, pull pants down, pee, pull pants up, go on. As soon as I pull pants down, he jumps up and starts licking. all over my panties. I am constantly having to change underwear. And yes, I have shut him out of the bathroom. It's not as easy as you'd imagine. I am the mom of a 3 year old. And he is also a "velcro kid". lol He goes everywhere with me too, even to the bathroom. So, it's usually me, my son, the dog and one or two cats, when I try to pee. Amongst the chaos, the dog gets my underwear and if I forget and pull them up....ugh...they are soaked with dog slober. Now THAT is gross!! Anyone else have weird dog behavior?? Is it because I'm a woman? Because he isnt neutered yet? Just because??
> 
> 
> 
> My great Dane puppy is 5 months old but a very large dog! She loves getting my panties from the laundry hamper and licks the crotch spot.. I have taken them from her lots of times and they are completely covered in slober.. I am glad to know I am not the only one as this is an occurence in some dogs..I thought my dog was weird for doing this but I am not a dirty person I shower daily and there is no smell when I sniffed it myself so I dont know what she can smell on it? Lol but I guess maybe salty from sweat? I dont know? Now I keep my laundry in the bathroom with the door closed. Problem solved I guess


----------



## HOPE559

My dog HOPE does pretty much the same thing. She is a lil over a year And since the day I got her as a baby she licks the crotch area of my pants the minute I sit down to pee. She doesnt eat them just licks the hell out of them for about 2 or 3 minutes and then leaves them alone. I read a few ppl saying its becuz of the scent. But I dont understand what scent. Or what about it is it they like. And why dont they just smell the area why do they have to lick or eat it. I'm still confused.


----------



## RonE

8-year-old thread. Please consider starting a new one.


----------

